# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  el mejor truco de mentalismo?

## Marcos Ruiz

cual creeis que es el mejor truco de mentalismo, uno que hallais comprado y penseis que es la mejor de todas las compras

----------


## pujoman

hola a to2, es dificil decir cual es y depende muxo del tipo de mentalismo que realices, pero para mi lo que me gusta mas es doblar metales de la forma mas visual posible y uno de los que me gusta mucho es el del test de vivos y muertos (este cuando lo hago con los colegas es brutal)y mas cuando solo lo sabe la persona que lo escribio

saludos

PD: depnde tb del tipo de mentalismo que realices, yo hago mentalismo del palo terror y medium de mucha adivinacion y conexiones del mas alla...

----------


## themagician

Me gusta especialmente "radiografía mental"(corte por una carta pensada) o "control de una carta pensada"(sin forzaje).

----------


## alfonsbes

Para mi , el mejor truco de mentalismo es aquel que haces con el minimo numero de accesorios y a ser posible lo más cotidianos. Con una buena puesta en escena el éxito está asegurado. :o

----------


## Tony G.

no tengo experiencia en este campo, pero creo que  de lo que mas impresiona es hacer cualquier cosa con los ojos vendados !!

----------


## Rodrigo

Tendrás que experimentar. el mejor será lo que, más bien se adapte al tu personalidad. Lo que es bueno, para uno puede no valer para otro.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> hola a to2, es dificil decir cual es y depende muxo del tipo de mentalismo que realices, pero para mi lo que me gusta mas es doblar metales de la forma mas visual posible y uno de los que me gusta mucho es el del test de vivos y muertos (este cuando lo hago con los colegas es brutal)y mas cuando solo lo sabe la persona que lo escribio
> 
> saludos
> 
> PD: depnde tb del tipo de mentalismo que realices, yo hago mentalismo del palo terror y medium de mucha adivinacion y conexiones del mas alla...


Perdonad por inmiscuirme, pero no he podido resistir al nombre de ese juego xD De qué va el *test de vivos y muertos*? (sólo el efecto xD) y donde podría comprarlo? Esque estoy pensando añadir algún juego de mentalismo a mi repertorio y parece que pinta bien :D
Saludos!

----------


## Pardo

Cualquier juego de mentalismo, puede ser brutal si lo presentas bien, y lo mejor desde mi punto de vista, son los juegos en los que no usas practicamente nada... Un bloc, unas tarjetas en blanco, una pizarra... cosas cotidianas y conocidas por todo el mundo...

Salud!

----------


## hechicero

> Perdonad por inmiscuirme, pero no he podido resistir al nombre de ese juego xD De qué va el *test de vivos y muertos*? (sólo el efecto xD) y donde podría comprarlo? Esque estoy pensando añadir algún juego de mentalismo a mi repertorio y parece que pinta bien :D


El test de vivos y muertos es un efecto clásico en el que varios espectadores escriben nombres de personas vivas y uno el de alguien que haya fallecido. Se mezclan todos los papeles y el mentalista "por la energía que desprenden los nombres de los vivos" es capaz de encontrar el nombre de la persona muerta. 
Ese es símplemente el efecto, como imaginarás, métodos para hacerlo hay muchos

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Iniciado por Mago Londrino
> 
> Perdonad por inmiscuirme, pero no he podido resistir al nombre de ese juego xD De qué va el *test de vivos y muertos*? (sólo el efecto xD) y donde podría comprarlo? Esque estoy pensando añadir algún juego de mentalismo a mi repertorio y parece que pinta bien :D
> 
> 
> El test de vivos y muertos es un efecto clásico en el que varios espectadores escriben nombres de personas vivas y uno el de alguien que haya fallecido. Se mezclan todos los papeles y el mentalista "por la energía que desprenden los nombres de los vivos" es capaz de encontrar el nombre de la persona muerta. 
> Ese es símplemente el efecto, como imaginarás, métodos para hacerlo hay muchos


Muchas gracias por la información, pinta bien el juego ^^

Pero creo que no lo haré por una pega... A la gente no le suele gustar que juegues con los muertos, conque le quitaria puntos al efecto, se pueden pensar que te los tomas a cachondeo...  :roll: 
Saludos

----------


## Rodrigo

La Tiendamagia tiene una variante del juego vivos y muertos- Poder Psi - unido al otro efecto de curvatura del bolígrafo.

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Para mi sin lugar a dudas el centro roto, lectura de papeletas ( genial versión de Anneman ) y como no las pizarras.
Todo ello lo e conseguido reunir en una genial rutina la cual e realizado como final de numero ya varias veces, con un efecto brutal

----------


## Marvill

> Muchas gracias por la información, pinta bien el juego ^^
> 
> Pero creo que no lo haré por una pega... A la gente no le suele gustar que juegues con los muertos, conque le quitaria puntos al efecto, se pueden pensar que te los tomas a cachondeo...  :roll: 
> Saludos


Si procuras hacerlo con vivos y muertos que no sean conocidos por el publico personalmente el efecto es totalmente valido, ahora no vayas a hacerlo con el abuelo de alguien que ademas ha muerto en hace poco por que la pifias del todo. ademas hay que hacerlo de una forma seria y respetuosa asi que si tu estilo es el cachondeo mejor dejalo  :Wink:

----------


## Pardo

Marvil, no estoy de acurdo contigo, debe de ser el publico el que elija si escribe el nombre de un personaje famoso o directo, y tu darle le posibilidad de que elija dandole las dos opciones, y con lo cual, saber llevar perfectamente este tipo de efectos, que aunque faciles de tecnica, son los mas dificiles de presentar. En el caso de que elijan personajes famosos, el juego esta bien, pero siempre da menos credibilidad, pues a la hora de buscar el como se ha hecho, pueden llegar a pensar en porcentajes... Sin embargo, si elijen a una persona conocida por ellos, el efecto gana fuerza, ya que es imposible que tu sepas en que persona esta pensando...

Insisto, son juegos muy delicados y dificiles de presentar, pero si consigues dominar la situacion, y estar preparado para saber tranquilizar a una persona que pueda emocionarse por haber pensado en un conocido (ESTO ES LO MAS DIFICIL Y LO MAS IMPORTANTE AL REALIZAR ESTOS JUEGOS, SI NO LO CONSUGUES, LA FASTIDIAS DEL TODO), sera sin duda un juego que recordaran para toda su vida.

Y en el caso de que estes preparado para todo lo que he dicho, recurda que nunca se podran enfadar contigo, pues tu has dado a eleguir si querian escribir el nombre de una persona famosa o a una persona directamente relacionada con ellos.

Salud!

----------


## MrKhaki

Mucho cuidado con los efectos en los que entren los sentimientos personales. De igual modo que hay que tener cuidado con el tipo de bromas que se gastan, y a quien se le gastan, pues de igual modo hay que tener cuidado con determinadas presentacionezs.

Respecto al mejor efecto de mentalismo: cualquiera de telepatía, añadiendo más de lo dicho: cuantos menos elementos extraños tenga , mejor.

----------


## torrini

En la magia, es fundamental, como ya sabemos todos, la presentación que  con un buen desarrollo nos aseguran casi siemore un éxito. Ahora bien, creo que en el mentalismo se acentúa sobre todo la presentación, la puesta en escena, los arguementos. No hay nada "fácil" pero en un efecto de MENTALISMO, la presentación se lleva, bajo mi punto de vista, un 80% - 
Revisemos actuaciones, olvidémonos del "como lo ha hecho", disfrutemos y analicamos la presentación.
Un saludo.  :Smile1:

----------


## jcusack

Para mi los mejores trucos de mentalismo son los de derren brown.
Y esta es mi opinion.

 He conseguido 'aprender a hacer' muchos de sus trucos, y por mi cuenta.
 Probablemente los k lo hayan visto actuar no me crean ahora mismo, pero si se dedican a estudiar un poco las tecnicas k usa (y me refiero solo a las psicologicas, aunke aunke haga otros trucos cn trucajes), se darian cuenta k funcionan........

  Los efectos (con medios psicologicos) k he conseguido aprender y hacer cn un 90% de efectividad son : 

    -Piedra papel y tijeras: consiste en ganar siempre... 5 o 6 veces seguidas y luego preguntar al espectador k kiere k pase... k gane, k empate, o k pierda, y ocurre lo k dice
    -En k mano tiene la moneda: tb acierto siempre... y luego le pido al espectador k me deje la moneda y consigo k siempre se ekivoke.
    -Y por ultimo y para mi el mejor (creo k ya lo he comentado en otro tema) carta adivinada instantaneamente. Recalco INSTANTANEAMENTE. piensan una carta... les advierto de k escojan una no muy obvia y la adivino sin rodeos (suena bien o no?)

......ahh tb me gusta muxo el kolossal killer de kenton knepper y aunke no se haga psicologicamente, se le pde dar un ambiente de ese tipo.

  todos estos trucos los suelo hacer con 'buenos' voluntarios cmo os podreis imaginar...

 weno... Saludos a todos!!!

----------


## jcusack

Se me olvidava... no hace muxo tb consegui k un amigo mio del instituto
se olvidara de su propio nombreeee... lo estuve practicando y preparando los scripts y ahora solo tengo k probarlo cn algun otro INOCENTE.

 Ya os contare cmo me fue
 un saludo

----------


## Sparwhawk

Como es la vision de muchos, un buen truco no es bueno por su dificultad sino por su efecto para con el público.

Para mi el mejor truco de mentalismo es uno que tube la suerte de que me lo enseñasen hace un tiempo, el espectador escribe una palabra en un papelito, se puede ir a otra habitacion, y luego de un poco de circo el mago adivina la palabra, es realmente muy bueno, increible para quien lo ve.

----------

